# We Have 850+ Members Now And I Was Wondering... What % Still Doubles Up With Vaping & Smoking



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

I have been reading up quite a bit on one of the links our trusty information guru @Alex have posted with ecigs studies...

I was wondering if you guys and gals would take this poll to see how many of us are still able to have a stinkie or a puff of a pype during our vaping journeys? Or how many of us are doubling up with stinkies and vaping, i.e. just cutting down on the stinkies?

I, myself tried a drag of one about half way through my 3 months and couldn't even inhale it, the taste was unbearable...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/7/14)

I stoped smoking the moment I started vaping, tryed to smoke once or twice but just couldnt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riaz (10/7/14)

in my transition stage i used to have a puff of a stinky here and there and then quit completely

now i will not be able to stomache the taste of a stinky

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (10/7/14)

when i got my 1st device i put my stinkies in the drawer, and it is still there - i nor my wife have even craved for a stinkie since we started on the 1st puff on our vapes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (10/7/14)

10 September 2013 quit date. Today is exactly 10 months. Not touched a zaan since!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Metal Liz (10/7/14)

Congrats on your 10months Mr Durden!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (10/7/14)

Thanks Liz!


----------



## Die Kriek (10/7/14)

Last stinkie was about 20 minutes before my first vape. I have not even touched a lighted stinkie since

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/14)

Took me 9 days to get off stinkies without much trying
Have to give credit when its due. Twisp got me off stinkies
When i stopped stinkies, i never tried them again. That was about 8 months ago
I used to crave a stinkie now and then, but from about 2 months ago i dont anymore
The wife still smokes so i am exposed to stinkie smoke all the time and it doesnt tempt me anymore
I am over stinkies now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (10/7/14)

Granted I've only been off stinkies for nearly 2 months, but I haven't touched one since the day I bought my twisp. 

I rolled my last one on a Friday night, and that was it. Started vaping on the Saturday and haven't looked back.

I can say this much.. They stink! Can't stand the smell or the smell they leave on people after they've smoked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matuka (11/7/14)

Did not touch a stinkie from the second that I started vaping 4+ years ago. Best thing I have ever done! I kept the pack of Camels for about 1 month, just in case and then gave them away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

My transition time was about 1 week. From 80 stinkies a day to zero and hell high nic vaping - 36 mg. Got a Reo about a month later and went down to 24 mg. Currently on 18 mg and eyeing 15 mg.
Transition times vary from person to person. Some can switch totally from the word go, some take a week or two, some take a month or two - listen to you body, it knows when you are ready.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

wow @Andre 80 stinkies a day? you sound like my dad, chain smoker of note and the whole twisp thing is not going too well from what i understand ("he needs to get his head right for it" he says), what were you smoking if i may ask? i thought i was bad at 40 a day, shewee i'm glad i decided to make the life changing decision to rather switch over to vaping instead of reaching that 80 a day target, which when partying with friends was done quite easily


----------



## Andre (11/7/14)

Metal Liz said:


> wow @Andre 80 stinkies a day? you sound like my dad, chain smoker of note and the whole twisp thing is not going too well from what i understand ("he needs to get his head right for it" he says), what were you smoking if i may ask? i thought i was bad at 40 a day, shewee i'm glad i decided to make the life changing decision to rather switch over to vaping instead of reaching that 80 a day target, which when partying with friends was done quite easily


Dunhill Infinite Lights. Still have my last carton as a memento!
Your dad needs the highest nic available for the first few weeks and a more effective delivery device than the Twisp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (11/7/14)

Andre said:


> Dunhill Infinite Lights. Still have my last carton as a memento!
> Your dad needs the highest nic available for the first few weeks and a more effective delivery device than the Twisp.


 
okay, well that's the exact same as what my dad's smoking (i call it "jo'burg air" - no offense to the jo'ies peeps), he is vaping 9mg at the moment, i told him that he needs to go higher, but he's 'hardkoppig' and says he doesn't want higher than 9... i've let him try my MVP, but he says it's too big and bulky, same as a couple of years ago when i bought him a nice zippo for christmas and he just left it lying in the drawer cause it's too big and bulky... 

I'm at my wits end, don't know what to do to get him off the stinkies (and at 80 a day, i really do need to get him off them, he coughs so hectic in the morning and it really worries me, i want my dad around for a very long time still), really need to sort something out, but also don't want to spend money on a device that's just going to end up in the drawer...


----------



## Matuka (11/7/14)

I would also suggest that he start with tobacco flavours as an ex heavy smoker, if I had started on the gummy berry juice I would now be back on the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

had a stinkie today. was ok, but nothing like vaping some yummy stuff on my vamo and aerotank. normal cigs just don't do it for me anymore

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

ET said:


> had a stinkie today. was ok, but nothing like vaping some yummy stuff on my vamo and aerotank. normal cigs just don't do it for me anymore


 
@ET you had a stinkie? Ooooo that is really a fineable offence! Your sentence is to make up a batch of juice using the Bacon flavoring and vape the whole tank!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (15/7/14)

once i get some nic vg/pg again i will surely mix up a batch sir

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raslin (10/8/14)

Last stinky was 30 july on tge way to buy a twisp. Have not had another one yet

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (12/8/14)

ive been a vaper about 9 months now. been going vape and stinkie side by side. 
its been 25 hours since my last stinkie

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightfearz (12/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> ive been a vaper about 9 months now. been going vape and stinkie side by side.
> its been 25 hours since my last stinkie



keep it going, once you have been off the stinkies for 3 days, you'll notice the difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> ive been a vaper about 9 months now. been going vape and stinkie side by side.
> its been 25 hours since my last stinkie


 
There you GO!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Phill (13/8/14)

Morning all, Been off stinkies for nearly two months now. I completely stopped the morning after I got my VTR. Still going strong. Must admit that when I'm with friends at a social event the craving for a stinkie does indeed pop into my head, but luckily after a few drags on the VTR that craving disappears quite quickly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/8/14)

thats awesome @Phil. hope to be singing this same song two months from now


----------



## steve (17/8/14)

no stinkies at all , but it took me a solid two months to make the switch properely . i found getting through one whole day the key to everything !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (18/8/14)

I actually cannot, cannot believe I have become one of those, "please don't smoke next to me - it stinks" people.
Took me 3 days to quit all together - I love you EVOD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

